# Uralan Frühjahrs Marathon Münsingen 2012



## Haferstroh (15. April 2012)

Wer fährt kommenden Samstag den FM? Fahre zum ersten Mal dort und ein paar Vorabinfos über die Strecke wären nicht schlecht von jemanden der da schon gefahren ist. Wie genau stimmen die KM- und HM-Angaben?


----------



## DirkCC (15. April 2012)

Hallo, ich schließe mich Dir einfach mal an. Fahre auch das erste Mal mit (Marathon-Premiere) und bin für Tipps dankbar. Wo (welche km) gibt es Verpflegung auf der Strecke? Habt ihr Tipps zur Strecke? Danke schon mal und bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (15. April 2012)

Verpflegung erachte ich als zweitrangig, da es nur nominelle 45km sind, da ist man in der Regel in grob 1:45 durch. Da reicht eine normale Flasche und 1-2 Gels, ne Hitzeschlacht wird eh kaum


----------



## Down-Hiller (16. April 2012)

Strecke ist super einfach zu fahren, kaum technisch anspruchsvolle Abschnitte. Die letzten ca. 2km werden zum Teil auf der Bundesliga Strecke zurückgelget. Aber auch diese sind gut machbar. Alles in allem der perfekte Einstieg in die Saision.


----------



## muddymartin (17. April 2012)

Hat jemand nen Tipp zur Reifenwahl, soll ja vorab (und ggf. auch währenddessen) regnen. Letztes Jahr war ich mit 2.0er RaceKings unterwegs und zufrieden, es war aber nahezu durchweg trockener Untergrund.


----------



## domingo2 (17. April 2012)

Ich fahr den RoRo hinten und den X-King vorne, damit hab ich eigentlich bei jedem Wetter gute Erfahrung gemacht...

Bis Samstag dann


----------



## Haferstroh (17. April 2012)

Aufgrund der Beschreibung nehme ich mal an, dass die Strecke ähnlich der Alb Gold Trophy sein wird=>Race King hinten 2.0, Speed King 2.1 vorne, so wie immer....


----------



## Down-Hiller (18. April 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Beschreibung nehme ich mal an, dass die Strecke ähnlich der Alb Gold Trophy sein wird=>Race King hinten 2.0, Speed King 2.1 vorne, so wie immer....


  Am besten dazu ein twenty niner mit ner Starrgabel


----------



## muddymartin (20. April 2012)

Gibts schon aktuelle Infos von der Strecke bzgl. Umfangs der möglichen Fango-Packung?;-)


----------



## Superfriend (20. April 2012)

Mein Setup für morgen: 2.35" Hans Dampf vorne hinten. Dann habe ich wenigstens eine Ausrede für meine Zeiten. 

Ansonsten wie immer: 29", Singlespeed, Starrgabel.

Wir sehen uns.


----------



## GodfredKah (21. April 2012)

War doch 'n schöner Marathon zum Saisoneinstieg und ganz ohne Fango!!
Hans Dampf war wohl deutlich überdimensioniert. Wenngleich die finalen 2-3 Wurzelstückchen nicht ganz ohne sind, zumal die heute schon etwas feucht und rutschig waren!!!

GK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (21. April 2012)

...jau...für Münsingen waren die Bedingungen echt OK,...hab da schon ganz anderes erlebt.

Frage: möchte jemand eventuell seine XXL Handschuhe gegen meine in XL tauschen?
Meine in XL sind mir n tick zu kurz an den Fingern.


mfg

Michael


----------



## muddymartin (21. April 2012)

Strecke war wirklich in gutem Zustand, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Haferstroh (21. April 2012)

Es waren lustige 43,43km und 939hm 

Ideale Streckenbedingungen, und der Wettergott hatte zwischen zwischen 9:30 und 11:15 seine beste Tageslaune 

Die Wurzelstellen am Schluss waren heftig, hätte gerne gesehen, wie sich der eine Starter da angestellt hat, der mit Furious Freds am Start war


----------



## gsxrene (22. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gestern auch mal wieder mitgefahren! meiner Meinung nach ist die Strecke absolut überbewertet. Technisch anspruchsvoll - Fehlanzeige! wenn man die anspruchsvollen Stücke aneinander reiht kommt man vllt auf 2-3km, der Rest sind breite Waldwege! die letzten beiden km sind richtig gut, von denen brauchen wir einige - dann wird auch die Strecke richtig geil!! Mein Tipp - Neckarsulm RC Pfeil (einer der längsten Singletrails überhaupt und auch sonst geile Atmosphäre)
wer Bock hat soll Bescheid geben!
THX


----------



## Superfriend (23. April 2012)

Naja, ich denke wegen der Strecke ist gestern bestimmt keiner gekommen. Wer ein Singletrail-Feuerwerk erwartet, sollte zu anderen Veranstaltungen fahren.

Bei mir liefs gut, ich habe mich recht konstant leer gefahren und bin mit der Zeit zufrieden. Hans Dampf war freilich überdimensioniert, aber das wusste ich ja


----------

